# Autotrail Habitation door interior handle: DIY?



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Reading past posts it seems likely that the cable has snapped, or at least come adrift from the interior handle on my Cheyenne's habitation door.
It's always been a bit iffy, but a few weeks ago something went and the handle now does nothing but flap about!
Assuming that I can get the parts I need from Autotrail, could I repair it myself?
I'm taking the van in today for its annual service on Monday, but I'm thinking that labour costs alone will be high for repairing the door and will likely require a return trip when parts arrive.
Has anyone done such a repair?
The key question is how to get into the door to see what's happened? It's usually a case of unscrew a handle, or prise off a piece of trim. But I don't want to damage anything or remove anything unnecessarily.
Any techies out there? :?


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Hi John not sure from your avatar that your door is the same as mine, but I watched from a distance when the fitter dismantled my door panels to repair the cable, ASFAIR there are a number of small plastic studs holding the inside plastic panels to the door carcase these werejust prised out carefully then the panels were removed, obviously you need only remove the panels adjacent to where you need access to the door handle, it looked like the top panel over lapped the bottom panel at the middle of the door
I haven't done this myself but that was how it appeared to me from where I was sitting.
You might break some of the plugs but these should be obtainable from Autotrail


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

fastanlite said:


> Hi John not sure from your avatar that your door is the same as mine, but I watched from a distance when the fitter dismantled my door panels to repair the cable, ASFAIR there are a number of small plastic studs holding the inside plastic panels to the door carcase these werejust prised out carefully then the panels were removed, obviously you need only remove the panels adjacent to where you need access to the door handle, it looked like the top panel over lapped the bottom panel at the middle of the door
> I haven't done this myself but that was how it appeared to me from where I was sitting.
> You might break some of the plugs but these should be obtainable from Autotrail


Thanks fastanlite!
There's just a single moulded internal panel on my door (with waste bin set into it).
It's surrounded by a rubber seal which may reveal a gap for inserting a screwdriver or similar to prise it off. I'm not going to try now as we're off to the service shortly!
Here's the door....


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Yes you have a different door to mine, sorry I can't help with that one although you are probably correct in your thoughts on how ro dismantle.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

If all else fails I may give that a go!
I think that all the techies are queuing for Silverstone


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I finally took the black plastic backing plate off from behind the internal door levers to take a peek inside. Sure enough the part of the door opening lever which is attached to the connecting rod had snapped off, disconnecting the rod from the lever.

After lifting the mattress and groping around the sofa, I found enough pennies to buy a replacement assembly from Autotrail. I tried all the other usual suspects first, but nobody stocked this. A snip at £96.72 from Autotrail, incuding p&p  

Plucked up the courage yesterday to dismantle the door (including part of the alarm :roll: ) and successfully replaced the parts without dropping screws under the van, or onto the grass :wink: 

Surprisingly easy if you take your time so, if anyone else has this problem, the parts are expensive (and the new parts look no stronger than the old) but you can save on an hour or two's labour by doing it yourself.


----------



## Dh110953 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Guidance Please*

Does anybody have any instructions or guidance for removing the plastic inner door moulding as seen in the picture. I have to replace the inner handle on our Chieftain (£148 now from Autotrail ) and whilst I am sure it may be simple some guidance from any who have already done this would really help. I have tried Google and YouTube but nothing come up....


----------



## northturton (Jul 12, 2015)

Dh110953 said:


> Does anybody have any instructions or guidance for removing the plastic inner door moulding as seen in the picture. I have to replace the inner handle on our Chieftain (£148 now from Autotrail ) and whilst I am sure it may be simple some guidance from any who have already done this would really help. I have tried Google and YouTube but nothing come up....


ditto


----------

